# Gatsby's



## jasonb (Jun 24, 2018)

I dont turn too many pens since I enjoy turning bowls more, but here are a few pens finished over the weekend. Top and bottom are white/blue liquid diamond resin with sweetgum balls. Middle one is made with leather.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 24, 2018)

I love them all but those sweetgum balls are super sweet

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 24, 2018)

Very nice. I saw sweet gum balls the other day. I was gonna pick some up but the wife said not in front of a nice restaurant. Who cares what people think. They would think differently if they saw a pen made with them.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 24, 2018)

Very nice. I really like the stacked leather one. 
I made one using an old black leather belt. What did you use to finish it? I had to soak mine with ca to keep it together, but it sanded nicely and doesn't look like it has ca on it. Yours looks very good. Nice job Jason...


----------



## jasonb (Jun 24, 2018)

Wildthings said:


> I love them all but those sweetgum balls are super sweet


Definitely agree with you, I like sweetgum balls too. The leather one was to see if I could do it, but mehhh it's okay. I'm sure I'll try it again sometime in the future to improve upon it.


----------



## jasonb (Jun 24, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> Very nice. I really like the stacked leather one.
> I made one using an old black leather belt. What did you use to finish it? I had to soak mine with ca to keep it together, but it sanded nicely and doesn't look like it has ca on it. Yours looks very good. Nice job Jason...


I used leather glue which kept them together pretty good, then I soaked in CA to sand then buffed. I want to try burnishing one without CA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 25, 2018)

Love the Sweet Gum Ball pens! Wow! Chuck


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 28, 2018)

Leather one is cool. Wonder if it could be stabilized?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 14, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Leather one is cool. Wonder if it could be stabilized?



@rocky1, I just picked up some scrap leather from a leather place today. You interested in trying to stabilize some? I'll send some if you are.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (May 15, 2019)

Gorgeous pens

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Diver Temple (May 16, 2019)



Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Diver Temple (May 16, 2019)

Diver Temple said:


>



Woohoo!! My 100 like!! Thank you @jasonb!!

And I didn't have to wait for it from my wife @*Lou Currier. *

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JoshfromPA (May 17, 2019)

Beautiful pens!! I never even thought about the possibility of using sweet him balls for anything. That is really cool!

I used leather a couple of times for ring inlays amd was really happy with how it turned out. I have to experiment with that a bit more!


----------



## TimR (May 17, 2019)

Like em all! Yea, there's a wow with the sweetgum balls and acrylic, but something timeless with a leather stack...like some old ax and hammer handles.


----------

